# The Rolex Kentucky Three Day Event is upon us!



## squekers998 (May 29, 2012)

Well like the title says its almost here (105 days away to be exact :wink: )
Is anyone from here going? I am planning on going, but I just don't understand the tickets. I want to be there for the dressage, x country, and show jumping, it says that for the x-country you need ground passes, I saw the Three-Day (Fri/Sat/Sun) for $60 would that include ground, but then it says this "Grounds Admission Tickets Grounds Admission tickets do not include access to the competition in the Rolex Stadium on Thursday, Friday and Sunday. To watch the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event competition in the stadium, you must buy a Reserved Stadium Seat in addition to a Grounds Admission ticket." So I have to buy the dressage and show jumping tickets separate??
HELP! I do not understand this 
Multi-Day - Rolex Kentucky Three Day Event, Equestrian Events Kentucky, Equine Dressage, Equine Jumping


----------



## squekers998 (May 29, 2012)

squekers998 said:


> Well like the title says its almost here (105 days away to be exact :wink: )
> Is anyone from here going? I am planning on going, but I just don't understand the tickets. I want to be there for the dressage, x country, and show jumping, it says that for the x-country you need ground passes, I saw the Three-Day (Fri/Sat/Sun) for $60 would that include ground, but then it says this "Grounds Admission Tickets Grounds Admission tickets do not include access to the competition in the Rolex Stadium on Thursday, Friday and Sunday. To watch the Rolex Kentucky Three-Day Event competition in the stadium, you must buy a Reserved Stadium Seat in addition to a Grounds Admission ticket." So I have to buy the dressage and show jumping tickets separate??
> HELP! I do not understand this
> Multi-Day - Rolex Kentucky Three Day Event, Equestrian Events Kentucky, Equine Dressage, Equine Jumping


NVM contacted them and asked everything is set IM GOING TO THE 2015 ROLEX!! Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Have fun. I went last year and had a blast.


----------

